# مفارش اسرة الفنادق الراقـــــــيه (البيضاء)جاهزهـ للتوصيل بسعر مغري



## مسوقة26 (5 مارس 2012)

مفارش الفنادق الراقية


<!-- google_ad_section_start -->*مفارش اسرة الفنادق الراقـــــــيه (البيضاء)جاهزهـ للتوصيل بسعر مغري*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*












​

*لمن يبحثون عن النوم المريح مفارش سرر الفنادق باللون الابيض المريح للعين*

*لايوجد بها سحابات ولا ازارير تزعجك وقت النوم*
*تمكنك من رؤية الشوائب والحشرات والكائنات الصغيره بكل سهوله*
*فتشعر بالأطمئنان على أطفالك وأفراد عائلتك*
*الأن أرح بصرك من الألوان المبهرجه التي تشعرك بالتوتر وعدم الأسترخاء*
*مع **مفارش الاوتيلات الراقيه*​
*نام في ارقى الفنادق كل يوم وبدون تكاليف أضافيه*
*اسعار رائعه وجوده في الخامه*

*~~~~ مواصفات المفرش ~~~~* 



*1) قطن *
*2) خياط مدبل 250 غرزه (سميك وناعم)*
*3) اقتصادي / اخراج الحشوه عند غسل المفرش*
*استعمال جميع المبيضات التي تحتوي على مواد كميائيه *
*تستحمل الغسيل المتكرر لسنوات طويله*

*~~~~~ الشكل ~~~~~*

**خطوط مقلمه سخيفه وعريضه*


*~~~~~~ الأسعار و المقاسات ~~~~~~*


*(نفرين مزدزج) كيس لحاف+ كيسين مخده + شرشف بدون مطاط+ بدون حشوه*
بـ 350


*(مفرد ) كيس لحاف + كيس مخده + شرشف بدون مطاط+ بدون حشوه*
بـ 300


*~~~ الحشوات ~~~~*
*سمكها 3 سانتي تنغسل بالماء ولاتتغير*
المزدوج بـ 150
المفرد بـ 100


*~~~~~~~ للطلب ~~~~~~~*
*ارسال رساله فقط على رقم 0551223544*
*عدد المفارش المطلوبه*
*مفرد او مزدوج*

او الطلب عن طريق ارساله رساله على الايميل بالطلب
[email protected]

بـ النوع - الكميه - الاسم - المكان

وسيتم الرد عليك فورآ

~> لدينـآ عرض خـآص لـ طلبـآت الجمله <~


*وسوف يتصل بكم مندوب التوصيل لأخذ الوصف *

*قيمة التوصيل تدفع للمندوب 30 ريال *
*سواء شرق او شمال او غرب او جنوب الريـــاض*

ومن خـآرج الريـآض
سيتم ايصـآل طلبه عن طريق احدى وسـآئل الشحن
(زآجل - فيدكس)

*(((((يمكن توفير طلبات الجمله بالنسبه للشقق المفروشه والفنادق))))) *


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

.,’.,’.,’ حسـآبـآتنـآ .,’.,’.,’

الرآجحي
365608010493616
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأهلي
05269153000110

محمد سعود



*وهذي الصور*

*

*


*

*


<!-- google_ad_section_end -->






ننتظر ردودكم وتجاربكم




 





ارفعووووآ الموضوع بـ دعوووه 
جزآكم الله خير​


----------

